# Slums seen on Street View



## britinparis

z0nnebril said:


> Ghetto's or bad looking neighborhoods are also good  Like this one:
> 
> West Robinwood Street, Detroit, United States
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Detr...-rBR_dWtgf-bA&cbp=12,282.44,,0,-2.31&t=h&z=16


This seems to be more an example of urban decay and abandonment rather than a slum - no one seems to be living here anymore - but originally the housing looks prosperous and middle-class.


----------



## z0nnebril

britinparis said:


> This seems to be more an example of urban decay and abandonment rather than a slum - no one seems to be living here anymore - but originally the housing looks prosperous and middle-class.


I know, look two streets to the south and you will be surprised


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

I don't know if it counts but here in my city they have a "tent city" setup in an industrial area. They used to have a slum like setup underneath the elevated highways in downtown until they were kicked out and banned from downtown. 

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=27.88497,-82.710316&spn=0.002277,0.00327&t=h&z=19


----------



## Guest

why are you guys just posting the links and not the pictures? can we post pictures as well?


----------



## z0nnebril

tolvarena said:


> why are you guys just posting the links and not the pictures? can we post pictures as well?


Only slums/ghetto's/ bad neighborhoods seen from street view, so you can experience it yourself by 'walking' through the area. Most of the time photo's are one-sided and misleading.


----------



## roe5745

Lunik IX gypsy slum in Kosice.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=lu...oid=cXi0alJHhmyQh1q4c8eA3w&cbp=12,183.64,,0,0


----------



## Denjiro

Mannesmann said:


> Wasn't South Africa a former Netherlands colony? I was just asking :nuts:


Yes, this Dutch colony was called the Nederlandse Kaapkolonie.


----------



## z0nnebril

roe5745 said:


> Lunik IX gypsy slum in Kosice.
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=lu...oid=cXi0alJHhmyQh1q4c8eA3w&cbp=12,183.64,,0,0


Nice find, and what a sad place


----------



## serafín latón

Rather easy to find slums in developing countries: every other street hahahaha.

Use mapcrunch and pick the developing countries and you will get right away slums.


----------



## BringMe

Poverty looks the same everywhere.


----------



## eklips

No it doesn't, just like wealth doesn't either.


----------



## roe5745

Scampia, Naples- One of the worst slums in Italy

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=na...=_eBSfNQ034myuFuVX5jL1g&cbp=12,188.41,,0,1.92


----------



## BringMe

eklips said:


> No it doesn't, just like wealth doesn't either.


Actually it does.

Of course there's differences of course there's one more extreme and other more "nice" but at the end is still poverty.


----------



## eklips

No, this is simply not true. For example "informal" construction techniques depend a lot on architecture traditions, available materials and local social organisation. Saying that "poverty looks the same everywhere" is a way to denie working class cultures and social histories. This is why people like you (no offense) just can't understand why some "slum" dwellers don't want to see their homes destroyed to make way for pseudo "progress" and "modernity" where they'll be relocated in some blocks that are kilometres away.


----------



## BringMe

^^ And since when I'm against that? 

I just say it looks the same poverty is poverty which means low resources or less than the average or basic depending on the country standards


----------



## eklips

Doesn't mean it looks the same, and it's not just a question of degree of poverty. Compare the "poor" who live in US trailer homes to the "poor" who live the old city of Fez, Romanian functionalist blocks built in the 50's-70's or the "poor" who live on Medellin's hillsides. All of these urban environments are very different both in their apperances as well as how they funcion and how people live in their walls.

And it's debatable that there is more similarity in the appearance of "poverty" than that of "wealth". For example take the wealthy and poor areas of Shanghai and Sao Paulo, which ones are more similar? Debatable...


----------



## BringMe

^^ That's why I'm saying "Depends on the country standards" but at the end is still poverty


----------



## calaguyo

That one in Japan is actually like a normal scene in most areas in Metro Manila!


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

serafín latón said:


> Rather easy to find slums in developing countries: every other street hahahaha.
> 
> Use mapcrunch and pick the developing countries and you will get right away slums.


Here in Shanghai there aren't much slums. It's just maybe 10 percent of the city that are slums.


----------



## Johnny Casher

xrtn2 said:


> Bobs Burger in Rocinha ???
> 
> Oh my God.....Rocinha is now luxury slum ......
> 
> :nuts::nuts:
> 
> https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=rio+d...6edv7_qiXNATxad1PDMNQ&cbp=12,143.12,,0,0&z=20


"Luxury Slum"? Now I've heard everything! LOL!


----------



## Treka

VITORIA MAN said:


> http://goo.gl/maps/uyt4u
> valparaiso ( chile )
> http://goo.gl/maps/8xz89
> santiago de chile


Isn't valparaiso the poorest city in chile?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

mexico is the poorest country of latin america for sure


----------



## mexico15

italiano_pellicano said:


> mexico is the poorest country of latin america for sure


you should go to Central American countries, Bolivia Paraguay or Peru... hno:


----------



## mexico15

italiano_pellicano said:


> mexico is the poorest country of latin america for sure


also look at all those houses! that zone habe paved streets, the houses are not build of wood, they have glass windows.. yes is friggin ugly, but those people dont live in miserable conditions inside their houses, only because that zone doesnt look like "european" or "american" doesnt mean they live very bad... and again Mexico is not the poorest country in latin america!


----------



## techniques1200s

italiano_pellicano said:


> mexico is the poorest country of latin america for sure


No it's not. Mexico has the 2nd largest GDP in Latin America, and the 5th highest human development index in Latin America. It also has the 5th lowest poverty index in Latin America, the 5th highest life expectancy, and is middle of the pack for income inequality and literacy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_america#Economy_2

It also has the 13th largest GDP in the world:



> Mexico has one of the world's largest economies, and is considered both a regional power and middle power.[14][15][16][17] In addition, Mexico was the first Latin American member of the Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development OECD (since 1994), and considered an upper-middle income country by the World Bank.[18] Mexico is considered a newly industrialized country[19][20][21][22] and an emerging power.[23] It has the thirteenth largest nominal GDP and the eleventh largest GDP by purchasing power parity. The economy is strongly linked to those of its North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) partners, especially the United States of America.[24][25


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexico

Mexico has lots of poverty, but it's not the poorest country in Latin America. The poorest are countries like Bolivia, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Paraguay, Guatemala, Honduras, and Haiti.


----------



## SydneyCity

If you want to see real Latin American poverty, go to places like Bolivia. I've never been to Latin America but from what i've seen Mexico seems like one of the wealthiest Latin American countries.


----------



## Salonika

Hi everyone, bee following you for a while,


Messina may have some urban decay, specially compared with northern cities, but i think it doesnt look that bad. Napoli has more urban decay (mainly because its a bigger city and because the lack of paiting). The buildings could turn into beautiful ones with just a paint tho.


----------



## narkelion

Well, you chose the right part of Napoli, to post in this topic.:lol: Those are the "quartieri spagnoli", which are the worst part of the inner city of Naples. They are exactly in the center, and they are left as they are. No cleaning, nothing. 

It's a dangerous part of the city. Not very much people would go there during the night, even if they live in the same city. hno:


----------



## bozenBDJ

Salonika said:


> Hi everyone, bee following you for a while,
> 
> 
> Messina may have some urban decay, specially compared with northern cities, but i think it doesnt look that bad. Napoli has more urban decay (mainly because its a bigger city and because the lack of paiting). The buildings could turn into beautiful ones with just a paint tho.


looks more like some north african city:bash:.


----------



## narkelion

Just go street-viewing anywhere in that part, it's everywhere the same: http://goo.gl/maps/2lWAa

In those alleys there's barely the space to let a car in it.


----------



## Fabri88

It's already a miracle that those cars were let to drive all around those streets! :lol:


----------



## Questore

Cruzeiro District in Porto Alegre, Brazil. A typical southern Brazilian slum.

Life conditions for these people are even worse than in the center/north of Brazil due to the cool winter weather.


http://goo.gl/maps/ZQsjk


http://goo.gl/maps/hqOGB


http://goo.gl/maps/6gbLi


----------



## bozenBDJ

Kehrwald said:


> Cruzeiro District in Porto Alegre, Brazil. A typical southern Brazilian slum.
> 
> Life conditions for these people are even worse than in the center/north of Brazil due to the cool winter weather.
> 
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/ZQsjk


looks *even worse *than the neighborhood where i live!.:bash:


----------



## Salonika

narkelion said:


> Well, you chose the right part of Napoli, to post in this topic.:lol: Those are the "quartieri spagnoli", which are the worst part of the inner city of Naples. They are exactly in the center, and they are left as they are. No cleaning, nothing.
> 
> It's a dangerous part of the city. Not very much people would go there during the night, even if they live in the same city. hno:


They should implement some recovery plan for those areas (not just the quarteri spagnoli but some other alleys around the downtown). Those buildings and alleys really can look charming with proper maintenance. But I guess there are some social issues to solve before thinking in save the buildings ¿?


----------



## narkelion

You guessed right...


----------



## michelclarke234

narkelion said:


> Well, you chose the right part of Napoli, to post in this topic.:lol: Those are the "quartieri spagnoli", which are the worst part of the inner city of Naples. They are exactly in the center, and they are left as they are. No bond cleaning brisbane, nothing.
> 
> It's a dangerous part of the city. Not very much people would go there during the night, even if they live in the same city. hno:


it is horrible. No one expect such bad living condition in modern world


----------



## aaabbbccc

I do not understand that some of the richest , most powerful countries has some very poor horrible communities


----------



## narkelion

Usually very dangerous and ashaming social issues are underestimated, or worst, voluntarily forgotten.

It's the case regarding Napoli here (for ages noone cared, And now is quite late), weapons in USA and SA, and so on.

PS = I don't want to offend any country or person, it's just my personal opinion,


----------



## SydneyCity

There's been a bit of discussion on the Australian forums recently about decayed public housing projects in Dubbo, Australia. I recently read in an article that Dubbo has been given the dubious honour of Australia's most dangerous city.

Here are some Streetview images from one of these estates:


----------



## Ribarca

Neighborhoods like those in Naples actually intrigue me. So much soul.


----------



## Natsudie

GatsbyGatz said:


> Mexico would be a pretty nice place if it were just to cut down on drugs and crime. The streetview photos of Mexico posted here would look quite nice if they were to just repaint and clean up the street a little...


There also exists a lot of very safe cities along the country, but sadly some cities like Acapulco, Juárez, Veracruz or Monterrey are bringing bad news about crime acts because of drug cartels, and media just takes those bad news from there. hno:




Fabri88 said:


> It's an obvious consequence: when most of people has been killed out, then crime obviously decreases!:lol: (I'm only joking, BTW).
> 
> What about Oaxaca and Chiapas???


Oaxaca and Chiapas are both the poorest states, but they are pretty safe... poverty and crime are not always involved in some cases.


----------



## geococcyx

Fabri88 said:


> 1) Did I write Mexican people should be wiped out from Earth? I don't think so, so I am not racist
> 
> 2) Stereotyping? No, as I did some quick internet searches and this is what I found out.
> 
> Mexico is not in the top 10 in the world but if you take in consideration the states of Chihuahua, Durango, Sinaloa and Guerrero you see that they are in the world's Top 4 with countries like Honduras, El Salvador, Cote d'Ivoire and Jamaica.
> 
> Then in the top positions we also see Venezuela, Belize, Guatemala and Saint Kitts and Nevis.
> 
> Is it a stereotype to say Central American and Caribbean people are some of the most violent people in the world? I don't think so.


Good thing is that it is possible to do well even with organised crime and corruption. México has Italy as the best example and it should copy it. Italy has managed to do reather well even with all the mafias and corruption that has existed for decades.


----------



## mexico15

nice that


----------



## AlejandroBozzo

Valparaiso
 Concepción
Santiago


----------



## spitygniew

Bobrek, an equivalent of Ankh-Morpork's the Shades in Bytom, a typical city in the Upper Silesian industrial Region:










<3 <3 <3


----------



## mopper

http://goo.gl/maps/aliGH
Stolipinovo in Plovdiv, Bulgaria.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Malmö, Sweden*

Drug dealers in Malmö.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^^^ hno: at that last picture.


----------



## gabrielbabb

^^ Not a real slum, in here it would be a middle class zone ¬¬


----------



## alex_lg

^^ mmmm a swedish ghetto... 
As none of them seem to be swedish...


----------



## seldomseen

The last picture is AWESOME!!


----------



## Svartmetall

NordikNerd said:


> Drug dealers in Malmö.


I'm sorry, but do you have any proof these are drug dealers? Or is it simply because they are black people hanging around in the street. Libel not enter the equation here?


----------



## Orionol

^^

+1

To me it seems like those guys are just hanging around. But then I might be wrong as well.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

I grew up close to that neighbourhood and I am sure they are drugdealers. That street is "famous" in Malmö for people who want to buy drugs.


----------



## Svartmetall

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> I grew up close to that neighbourhood and I am sure they are drugdealers. That street is "famous" in Malmö for people who want to buy drugs.


The street might be famous for drug dealers, but you cannot just label people who have not been proven to be drug dealers as dealers even if you suspect them of being so. Defamation and libel are generally seen as illegal.

Besides, this is a thread for slums. There are no slums in Sweden. Unpleasant lower income places with higher crime? Absolutely, but no slums so that post is also beyond the remit of this thread.


----------



## AlejandroBozzo

Juan Pablo II is the biggest slum in Santiago (over 1000 pop.) and it's located in a ''nice'' district.












http://goo.gl/maps/13iqk









http://goo.gl/maps/4yMfX

And the public housing project








http://goo.gl/maps/ZUp6t


----------



## LoLiTO

alex_lg said:


> ^^ mmmm a swedish ghetto...
> As none of them seem to be swedish...



The one on the right seems swedish to me.


----------



## atariboy15

Svartmetall said:


> The street might be famous for drug dealers, but you cannot just label people who have not been proven to be drug dealers as dealers even if you suspect them of being so. Defamation and libel are generally seen as illegal.
> 
> Besides, this is a thread for slums. There are no slums in Sweden. Unpleasant lower income places with higher crime? Absolutely, but no slums so that post is also beyond the remit of this thread.


Get a grip - making claims about individuals who can not even be legally identified due to obscured faces hardly qualifies as "defamation and libel" hahaha


----------



## Svartmetall

atariboy15 said:


> Get a grip - making claims about individuals who can not even be legally identified due to obscured faces hardly qualifies as "defamation and libel" hahaha


Libel and defamation are not the same in Sweden anyway nor do they have the same laws protecting people from them in quite the same way as the US. 

Anyway, it was more to point out that one cannot simply label people based upon their presence in an area - especially when there may be racial overtones to that labelling.


----------



## Galro

Svartmetall said:


> Libel and defamation are not the same in Sweden anyway nor do they have the same laws protecting people from them in quite the same way as the US.
> 
> Anyway, it was more to point out that one cannot simply label people based upon their presence in an area - especially when there may be racial overtones to that labelling.


Surely it is the combination of dressing in hoodies, standing in area known for drug dealing, holding a bag containing white powder (or at least something white) and being approached by cars driving past that is the source of the speculations, not the skin color of the people involved?


----------



## Naipesky

Amazonian metropolis's slums in Brazil:

Belém
http://goo.gl/maps/Ob4Da

Manaus
http://goo.gl/maps/eEy8H

Although its fame, brazil is currently "disappointing" in matter of legit shantytowns. The large areas crowded by non-habitations made of trash are part of 80's or early 90's. Now almost all the "favelas" are made of usual materials, with electricity, water, basic furniture. Ugly and poor, but not that humanitarian tragedy.


----------



## 009

Svartmetall said:


> And you need to be more polite. It was a valid point. Someone hanging around in the street who happens to be black in Sweden does not necessarily mean drug dealer.


lol sorry, It's just that people who know their cities well can quite easily recognize dealers.


----------



## 009

Naipesky said:


> Amazonian metropolis's slums in Brazil:
> 
> Belém
> http://goo.gl/maps/Ob4Da
> 
> Manaus
> http://goo.gl/maps/eEy8H
> 
> Although its fame, brazil is currently "disappointing" in matter of legit shantytowns. The large areas crowded by non-habitations made of trash are part of 80's or early 90's. Now almost all the "favelas" are made of usual materials, with electricity, water, basic furniture. Ugly and poor, but not that humanitarian tragedy.


Also google cars don't go into the worst areas


----------



## Brazilian001

^^ And how about Mexico?? You don't have any kind of problems there, right?


----------



## Brazilian001

009 said:


> Also google cars don't go into the worst areas


What Naipesky wrote is so true, I know the country I live and can affirm that.


----------



## 009

brazilian001 said:


> ^^ And how about Mexico?? You don't have any kind of problems there, right?


lol I'm not Mexican, and I was just stating that street view cars don't normally go into slums


----------



## Brazilian001

009 said:


> lol I'm not Mexican, and I was just stating that street view cars don't normally go into slums


In Brazil they go. If you're not Mexican why do you have many posts in Spanish on threads about Mexico??


----------



## 009

brazilian001 said:


> In Brazil they go. If you're not Mexican why do you have many posts in Spanish on threads about Mexico??


I speak more than one language, just like you. Also, I like Mexico, it's one of my favorite countries.


----------



## Brazilian001

009 said:


> I speak more than one language, just like you. Also, I like Mexico, it's one of my favorite countries.


So where are you from? But the way you support Mexico in the threads really suggests that you're Mexican and live elsewhere. That's strange...


----------



## Brazilian001

009, why were you viewing this thread and didn't answer my question? Your silence gave me the answer.


----------



## 009

brazilian001 said:


> 009, why were you viewing this thread and didn't answer my question? Your silence gave me the answer.


lol I had it open on my comp while I was away smart guy.


----------



## Svartmetall

009 said:


> lol sorry, It's just that people who know their cities well can quite easily recognize dealers.


The guy who posted about the drug dealers was from Linköping, not Malmö, and we're both living in Sweden. There was some definite racial stereotyping going on there. Whilst there was confirmation that the area was known for drug dealing from someone who used to live near there, there was still no proof those people were dealers just because they were on the street, hence my comments.


----------



## Brazilian001

009 said:


> lol I had it open on my comp while I was away smart guy.


You were viewing the thread minutes after I had posted, this indicates that you refreshed the page and saw what I wrote. If you had left it open and gone away before my post, it would have never shown in your profile that you were viewing the thread at a time after my post, Mexican smart guy.


----------



## 009

brazilian001 said:


> You were viewing the thread minutes after I had posted, this indicates that you refreshed the page and saw what I wrote. If you had left it open and gone away before my post, it would have never shown in your profile that you were viewing the thread at a time after my post, Mexican smart guy.


lol nice try, keep thinking I'm Mexican


----------



## Brazilian001

009 said:


> lol nice try, keep thinking I'm Mexican


Everyone here knows that you are!


----------



## 009

Some interesting news regarding slums on street view that I encountered



> Rio's shantytowns shrink – on Google Maps, at least
> 
> Rio de Janeiro has complained for years that Google Maps overstates the size of the city's favelas or shantytowns. It's one of many diplomatic disputes worldwide over Google's online maps.
> 
> While Rio’s tourism officials complained as early as 2009 that Google Maps exaggerated the size of the city’s slums, it wasn’t until the main daily newspaper O Globo took on the topic that Google actually responded.
> 
> The weekend article in O Globo – “Google Maps turns Rio into an agglomeration of favelas” – noted that the size of letters to indicate favelas (shantytowns) was often the same as those for the larger, wealthier neighborhoods they bordered. By Tuesday, the paper reported that Google had agreed to change its maps within the year.
> 
> "From my perspective, what’s happening is Rio is asking the map to be remade so people coming in for the World Cup and Olympics won’t think it’s a city of slums," says Jason Farman, professor of American Studies at the University of Maryland and the author of “Mapping the Digital Empire,” which looks at the impacts of social media on global borders. "[They] want to minimize the poor and delineate them into a smaller space on the map."


http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Americas/2011/0427/Rio-s-shantytowns-shrink-on-Google-Maps-at-least



Apparently with enough complaining, a nation can have its slums reduced on google maps


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ 'delineate them into a smaller space on the map' hno:


----------



## Brazilian001

009 said:


> Some interesting news regarding slums on street view that I encountered


Nice try. That's what they call envy :|


----------



## 009

bozenBDJ said:


> ^ 'delineate them into a smaller space on the map' hno:


I was surprised to see that google actually agreed


----------



## xrtn2

009 said:


> Some interesting news regarding slums on street view that I encountered
> 
> 
> http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Americas/2011/0427/Rio-s-shantytowns-shrink-on-Google-Maps-at-least
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently with enough complaining, a nation can have its slums reduced on google maps



*About 15%* rio's population lives in slums, but some years ago on Google Maps they just showed up slums names, But not any others neighborhoods in Rio.

Google created a lot of false slums names for non-slum neighborhoods.


This is not about "WC" or bla,bla ..but really.

Rio's people were angry, because about 85% dont live in slums.


----------



## 009

xrtn2 said:


> *About 15%* rio's population lives in slums, but some years ago on Google Maps they just showed up slums names, But not any others neighborhoods in Rio.
> 
> Google created a lot of false slums names for non-slum neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> This is not about "WC" or bla,bla ..but really.
> 
> Rio's people were angry, because about 85% dont live in slums.




Apparently there are a lot more according to official statistics



> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL – The IBGE (Instituto Brasileiro de Geografia e Estatistica) has released the findings from its 2010 census which state that 22.03 percent of the 6,323,037 residents of Rio de Janeiro live in favelas, or ‘substandard’ and irregular housing communities.
> Rocinha is identified as Rio's largest favela according to the census, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, News.
> 
> According to the new report, there are 1,393,314 people in 763 favelas in Rio, ahead of Sao Paulo, whose population in favelas is listed at 1,280,400.
> 
> Perhaps the most striking insight when compared with 2000 Census figures from the IBGE (when there were 1,092,283 residents of favelas in Rio, or 18.65 percent of the inhabitants), representing a growth of favela population of 27.65 percent in ten years.



That's almost a quarter of the population, wow I hope things can improve soon


----------



## tubol

example of slum areas in the Philippines

Metro Manila


Cebu City, Philippines


----------



## Blackraven

IMHO, my belief is that there a certain number of slums with extreme poverty and crime here in the Philippines.

Heck, there may be a possibility that because of the extremely high levels of poverty and violent crime, you will never even see these on Google Street View

Why?

Because the thugs will attack and damaged the Google Street View car and probably beat the driver to death.

The only way this could happen is if there are multiple police/military escorts.

In a way, it's like sending a Google Street View car to the battlefields of say Iraq or Afghanistan :nuts:


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista

009 said:


> Apparently there are a lot more according to official statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost a quarter of the population, wow I hope things can improve soon


I don't think you hope it improves soon, actually I would like to know what are you trying to prove here? Brazilian people certainly know we still have a lot to do, but as you are so interested about our slums, why don't you check this out?
http://economia.uol.com.br/noticias...moram-em-favelas-ja-estao-na-classe-media.htm

I think you would be able to understand, but, just in case you are not, the article says that 65% of slums inhabitants have already reached the middle class. Oh yeah, I guess you probably have never heard that here in Brazil slums have become something "sacred", cultural, or whatever you wanna call it. These people have cars, internet access, eletronics, complete furniture, in some cases the shack is a big structure of more than one floor. They also study e contribute to our economy, as long as they have money to buy things. So, things are improving, but, some people will never leave the slums, unfortunatelly. Knowing that, I think you should start worring about your country


----------



## EU-Europa

It's really sad seeing those slums. I hope in the future, slums will be a rarity.


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista

EU-Europa said:


> It's really sad seeing those slums. I hope in the future, slums will be a rarity.


They will never be! The predictions about the future of humanity are the worst possible, how could that happen?? But, if it's somehow good, I believe some improvement on urbanization and sanitation will probably be done! (here in Brazil it's already happening in some places)


----------



## 009

Forasteiro_paulista said:


> I don't think you hope it improves soon, actually I would like to know what are you trying to prove here? Brazilian people certainly know we still have a lot to do, but as you are so interested about our slums, why don't you check this out?
> http://economia.uol.com.br/noticias...moram-em-favelas-ja-estao-na-classe-media.htm
> 
> I think you would be able to understand, but, just in case you are not, the article says that 65% of slums inhabitants have already reached the middle class. Oh yeah, I guess you probably have never heard that here in Brazil slums have become something "sacred", cultural, or whatever you wanna call it. These people have cars, internet access, eletronics, complete furniture, in some cases the shack is a big structure of more than one floor. They also study e contribute to our economy, as long as they have money to buy things. So, things are improving, but, some people will never leave the slums, unfortunatelly. Knowing that, I think you should start worring about your country


My country doesn't have slums. Anyways I consider myself a global citizen, I care about all places


----------



## Brazilian001

009 said:


> My country doesn't have slums. Anyways I consider myself a global citizen, I care about all places


Mexico does not have slums??


----------



## Paullascs

Here some slums of São Bernardo do Campo and some of the CDHU buildings being constructed to replace all them.









http://goo.gl/maps/ffroX









http://goo.gl/maps/QrcP1









http://goo.gl/maps/bUQJr









http://goo.gl/maps/3epqe









http://goo.gl/maps/lNNCi









http://goo.gl/maps/WcDlc









http://goo.gl/maps/BzCUX


----------



## Paullascs

There's not too many slums in São Bernardo, and most of them have acess to water supply, sanitation, health care and education.


----------



## Isopropyl

Blackraven said:


> IMHO, my belief is that there a certain number of slums with extreme poverty and crime here in the Philippines.
> 
> Heck, there may be a possibility that because of the extremely high levels of poverty and violent crime, you will never even see these on Google Street View
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because the thugs will attack and damaged the Google Street View car and probably beat the driver to death.
> 
> The only way this could happen is if there are multiple police/military escorts.
> 
> In a way, it's like sending a Google Street View car to the battlefields of say Iraq or Afghanistan :nuts:


Not really. For all you know, a number of slums in the Philippines have complete access to water, sanitation, and other basic necessities. A good number of them also have flat screen tvs, brand new cars, acs and other luxurious things. Then later on you just gonna find out they have relatives working abroad, sending them money. :lol:


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista

009 said:


> My country doesn't have slums. Anyways I consider myself a global citizen,* I care about* all places


aham :| I could see how much you care about us. Anyway, in this case, care more about Mexico, I think they need a lot more of your attention and care


----------



## Blackraven

Isopropyl said:


> Then later on you just gonna find out they have relatives working abroad, sending them money. :lol:


^^^
This parts is true

Apparently, at the moment, one of the biggest exports of the Philippines is: Human Labor

The only way to reduce something like that is for Philippine economy to improve domestically


----------



## 009

Forasteiro_paulista said:


> aham :| I could see how much you care about us. Anyway, in this case, care more about Mexico, I think they need a lot more of your attention and care


Why are Brazilians so obsessed with Mexico?


----------



## Brazilian001

009 said:


> Why are Brazilians so obsessed with Mexico?


It's just the opposite!


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista

009 said:


> Why are Brazilians so obsessed with Mexico?


Why are you so obsessed with Brazil? and about Mexico, I used to be obsessed with Chaves (El Chavo del Ocho), perhaps that explains everything :lol: besides, I just think Mexico needs a lot more of your attention than us


----------



## odilson_sa

Belém do Pará - Brazil​








By Odilson Sá http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85613197


----------



## DGS1976

Slums in Germany near Jüchen

51.088213,6.464939


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ there doesn't seem to be Street View there.

From the photos it seems like a ghost town! Interesting. Do you know what happened there?


----------



## Waxo Khana

That's not a Slum,
there was a ghost town. Now there is a big hole.
Open Lignite pit.


----------



## Kolony

odilson_sa said:


> Belém do Pará - Brazil​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Odilson Sá http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85613197


As you can see perfectly here, not all slums or shantytowns have less than $2 a day situations. There is a red middle class car there, there seems to be electricity and even landline services. As you can see, don't judge a book by it's cover. 

P.S. I'm not Mexican or Brazilian if any of you would like to think. I'm from far up north.


----------



## binhai

http://map.soso.com

Look at all the Chinese slums you like!


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista

Waxo Khana said:


> That's not a Slum,
> there was a ghost town. Now there is a big hole.
> Open Lignite pit.


This ghost town is better than many brazilian cities


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista

Kolony said:


> As you can see perfectly here, not all slums or shantytowns have less than $2 a day situations. There is a red middle class car there, there seems to be electricity and even landline services. As you can see, don't judge a book by it's cover.
> 
> P.S. I'm not Mexican or Brazilian if any of you would like to think. I'm from far up north.


This is what I said before, specially to that guy so obsessed with Brazil! Here, a slum has become a cultural thing, there are many people who refuse to leave the slum, it has become their home, they have an emotional link to that! It's hard to understand but it's how some Brazilian people think. I posted a link showing that most of the Brazilians who live in slums are middle class, hard to believe, but it's true :nuts:


----------



## Kolony

^^ Exactly!!! 009 is acting funny if you ask me.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

*Slums in Lisbon, Portugal*


----------



## Gorky

^^*Hellooo...in 2009!! There are no longer Slums in Portugal since the end of 2010...Unlike your country* :|


----------



## binhai

Why are you so defensive?


----------



## 009

Gorky said:


> ^^*Hellooo...in 2009!! There are no longer Slums in Portugal since the end of 2010...Unlike your country* :|


I guess they reappeared in 2013 then....


----------



## Brazilian001

009 said:


> I guess they reappeared in 2013 then....


I really don't understand your strong need to point out the problems of other countries... I think you should care more about Mexico.


----------



## 009

brazilian001 said:


> I really don't understand your strong need to point out the problems of other countries... I think you should care more about Mexico.


I have a habit of correcting people when they are either misinformed or lying, sorry


----------



## Brazilian001

009 said:


> I have a habit of correcting people when they are either misinformed or lying, sorry


Sorry, but your purpose is far from being that, it looks much more like trolling...


----------



## 009

brazilian001 said:


> Sorry, but your purpose is far from being that, it looks much more like trolling...


This is a thread about slums, if you don't like to see people talking about slums in your country, please dont read it


----------



## Brazilian001

009 said:


> This is a thread about slums, if you don't like to see people talking about slums in your country, please dont read it


I was talking about Portugal not Brazil...


----------



## 009

brazilian001 said:


> I was talking about Portugal not Brazil...


that goes for other countries too, if you can't handle reading anything bad about them, don't enter threads like this. It should be obvious by the title what people will be talking about. No need to get upset when you see someone post slum pics in a thread about *slums*


----------



## Brazilian001

009 said:


> that goes for other countries too, if you can't handle reading anything bad about them, don't enter threads like this. It should be obvious by the title what people will be talking about. No need to get upset when you see someone post slum pics in a thread about *slums*


There is no one upset here. Posting photos and talking about slums is something, trolling is totally different...


----------



## 009

brazilian001 said:


> There is no one upset here. Posting photos and talking about slums is something, trolling is totally different...


So, telling the truth is trolling if you don't like it


ok this argument is over


----------



## Brazilian001

009 said:


> So, telling the truth is trolling if you don't like it


The difference lies in the tone that you tell the facts. The impression one would get seeing your posts is that you take pleasure in pointing out the problems of other countries, that's the point. But OK, let's move on.


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista

Gorky said:


> ^^*Hellooo...in 2009!! There are no longer Slums in Portugal since the end of 2010...Unlike your country* :|


please








What's the need of that? :dunno::dunno:


----------



## VITORIA MAN

California
http://goo.gl/maps/qv0PE


----------

